# Pricey Snow Shovels - Worth it?



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for some good shovels this year. I have been looking at the site sponsored "snowplow" shovels, but am just confused as what makes a plastic 30" shovel $50?

Even on ebay 24" shovels are $50

I'd like to keep the shovels around 28-30" but would consider a 24" for the right price

What are you using? I want the kind that rolls the snow off it, not a lift and throw type


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

shovels to me have always been a disposable thing,,, the cheapest yet still effective shovel you can find is probably the best choice. the "high end" shovels with carbide steel razor edge for pristine scraping of intergalatic moon-snow, still wear out as fast the the cheap-o deluxe. 50 bucks for a snow shovel is absurd.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

If those are the ones with yellow handles and white poly blades then yes they are worth it. We use the 36" and I think the bigger ones are 42" or 48" I cant remember.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Chrisxl64;1340855 said:


> shovels to me have always been a disposable thing,,, the cheapest yet still effective shovel you can find is probably the best choice. the "high end" shovels with carbide steel razor edge for pristine scraping of intergalatic moon-snow, still wear out as fast the the cheap-o deluxe. 50 bucks for a snow shovel is absurd.


You have obviously never used one, they are not throw aways, going on 4 years with a couple with nothing replaced on them. If it does get worn or a part breaks you replace that part instead of replacing the entire shovel. I also grab a couple cheapies each year and they are completely junk by mid-season.

So you can buy cheapies 2-3 times EVERY year or buy one good one that will last several years.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

greenery;1340859 said:


> You have obviously never used one, they are not throw aways, going on 4 years with a couple with nothing replaced on them. If it does get worn or a part breaks you replace that part instead of replacing the entire shovel. I also grab a couple cheapies each year and they are completely junk by mid-season.
> 
> So you can buy cheapies 2-3 times EVERY year or buy one good one that will last several years.


Well said! I love the snowplow shovels, the guys love them, they're an all around great shovel for pushing. We use some cheapies for the lift and throw stuff, but 90% of the work gets done with the snowplow shovels.

The 30" are just about the perfect size, the 24" works good too. My main sidewalk crew also has a 36", they love it for the light fluffy stuff, but it gets too heavy to push if the snow is heavy. Regardless of the size you choose, they're worth every penny.

The only issue we've had is the handles breaking, they crack right at the screw that holds them on. 2 handles have been replaced at no cost by the manufacturer, the rest won't crack due to improvements I've made to them. What I've done on all of ours is pull the screw out and drill a 1/4" hole all the way through, then square off the hole on one side for a 1/4 SS carriage bolt, and put a lock nut on the other side. Last step is to grind smooth the extra length of carriage bolt sticking out of the lock nut so they don't catch on gloves or hands. So far so good, that's my only minor complaint. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I got one and wont give it up for any other shovel. well worth the money.


----------



## greatdanenick (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah i have been there before with the cheap ones,now i have a few good ones where pricey but like others said worth the money.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

greenery;1340857 said:


> If those are the ones with yellow handles and white poly blades then yes they are worth it. We use the 36" and I think the bigger ones are 42" or 48" I cant remember.





wizardsr;1340865 said:


> Well said! I love the snowplow shovels, the guys love them, they're an all around great shovel for pushing. We use some cheapies for the lift and throw stuff, but 90% of the work gets done with the snowplow shovels.
> 
> The 30" are just about the perfect size, the 24" works good too. My main sidewalk crew also has a 36", they love it for the light fluffy stuff, but it gets too heavy to push if the snow is heavy. Regardless of the size you choose, they're worth every penny.
> 
> The only issue we've had is the handles breaking, they crack right at the screw that holds them on. 2 handles have been replaced at no cost by the manufacturer, the rest won't crack due to improvements I've made to them. What I've done on all of ours is pull the screw out and drill a 1/4" hole all the way through, then square off the hole on one side for a 1/4 SS carriage bolt, and put a lock nut on the other side. Last step is to grind smooth the extra length of carriage bolt sticking out of the lock nut so they don't catch on gloves or hands. So far so good, that's my only minor complaint. Thumbs Up





plowin-fire;1340879 said:


> I got one and wont give it up for any other shovel. well worth the money.





greatdanenick;1340952 said:


> Yeah i have been there before with the cheap ones,now i have a few good ones where pricey but like others said worth the money.


Agreed. 
We have 1 24in and several 30 & 36's....just ordered a few more the other day infact, including 1 of the new Dominator shovels to try.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Best shovels you can buy. They send the snow flying, nothing sticks, you can break up ice, the blade does not wear down, the shovels don't break- I promise you won't be disappointed. Buy one and done.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

We purchased a few of the Dominator style shovels as well. They just showed the other day and look to be the same quality as the "snow plows"


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Best shovel made..............................period.


Buy one and you will not be disappointed, worth every penny.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

You sure are correct, I havent used one of the snowplow shovels. 

I was referring to the 10 dollar home depot versus the 40 dollar home depot lol. 

Maybe I'll have to look into these..


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Just buy the snow plow and you will never go back. I tried one four years ago and now have five and LOVE them.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.thesnowplow.com/


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

They out last any other shovel out there by years.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a snowplow shovel and it is awsome and its my personal shovel. I understand what your saying because my guys loose shovels all the time. I also use the shovel dogg made by Buyers and I love those also they are nice, work good, and are cheap! The best part about them you can buy them by the pallet!!!!! They also come by the case which I think there is 6 in a case. If I had my choice it would be snowplows for every one but not in the budget. This way every one can have a shovel or two or its not a big deal when we have a shift change and the crew that is clocking out forgets to leave shovels for next crew. Check them out!


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

we own 9 of "the snow plow" shovels best thing ever. have used them all and they just break. buy one or 3 the new shovels they cam out with this year are great. just got 4 in this year. our pushers are any where from 18"-30". 30" are great for light snow and the 18" are great for steps.


go order now!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just ordered a couple 30" snowplows


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

i like craftman ones cause you break it they give you a new one.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

If you do any snow clearing with shovels, thier really is nothing that comes close to comparing.

They are actually CHEAPER than the useless ones. Until you own some, you will not understand.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, gonna have to look into the dominator. It looks almost exactly like the cheapos we like from Menards, the black plastic with orange/red handles. We're all residential so a lot of our shovel work is lift and throw on small sidewalks and steps. We really like the "operation" of the ones from Menards, but at $6 on sale we have to buy em a box of 6 at a time because they typically only last 5-6 nights out.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Snowplow Shovels are the Cats A$$. We have multiples of everyone they sell. I don't regret buying any of them.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Matt I bought two 28's last year and used them for the first time on the 29th. With wet heavy stuff the 28 was too big, but it was still better then any other shovel I've used. Also these things are built to last and have replaceable parts. Great investment.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

When you have several sidewalk crews, sometimes 6-8 a crew, and 10- 12 plow trucks you go for the best quailty
cheap shovel you can find, we buy 60 at a time. We will never spend more than $8-9 on a shovel
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36084&d=1203976740


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

tjlands;1343204 said:


> When you have several sidewalk crews, sometimes 6-8 a crew, and 10- 12 plow trucks you go for the best quailty
> cheap shovel you can find, we buy 60 at a time. We will never spend more than $8-9 on a shovel
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36084&d=1203976740


and that is why you keep buying 60 at a time.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

goel;1343231 said:


> and that is why you keep buying 60 at a time.


You have 40-50 people working during a snow storm?

Didn't think so


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

If you only need one or two shovels, I can maybe see it , spending $50 on one.

But if you have to supply multiple crews and trucks to me it is just not worth it.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

THE SNOOOOOOWWWW PLOOOOOWWWW!!!!!!wesport
BEST SHOVEL IN THE WOOOOOORRRRLLLLLDDD!!!!


not the best for scooping snow though.. i always keep a chipper, and a better shovel for scooping snow, incase of drifts and getting stuck..


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

tjlands;1343262 said:


> If you only need one or two shovels, I can maybe see it , spending $50 on one.
> 
> But if you have to supply multiple crews and trucks to me it is just not worth it.


It's an investment. Just think how many fewer shovelers you would have to employ if you had them using quality equipment versus those throw-away pieces of crap you've been wasting your money on. We cut an easy 20% off our sidewalk times with these shovels, they allow the guys to work smarter, not harder. Thumbs Up


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

To each his own,
try shoveling 8" of snow or more with a Snowplow shovel, (which we actually have one 24")
Doesn't work, 
We have tried them all, For scraping , shoveling deep snow, etc etc 
for us this is what makes us money.

I had an expensive shovel in my truck once,in 1996, broke it shoveling out a stuck truck,
in 3 ft of snow.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Snow plow works great in 8" of snow, even wet the other day. I have no clue how one would break one.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

tjlands;1343423 said:


> To each his own,
> try shoveling 8" of snow or more with a Snowplow shovel, (which we actually have one 24")
> Doesn't work,
> We have tried them all, For scraping , shoveling deep snow, etc etc
> ...


We shoveled 17" last year with the snow plow shovels, they worked great. But again, they're pushers, not lift and throw shovels. Just like snow plows, having the right tool for the job is key. We've got some smaller scoop "lift and throw" shovels that work better for the small resi stuff, but the majority of the work gets done with the snow plow shovels.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

wizardsr;1343488 said:


> We shoveled 17" last year with the snow plow shovels, they worked great. But again, they're pushers, not lift and throw shovels. Just like snow plows, having the right tool for the job is key. We've got some smaller scoop "lift and throw" shovels that work better for the small resi stuff, but the majority of the work gets done with the snow plow shovels.


agreed. the right tool for the job..

if you have guys that wiegh 100lbs soaking wet shoveling, they're not going to be able to do the kond of shoveling as someone(guy or girl) that has some muscles... i can push 3-4" on a sidewalk with the snow plow QUICK, i'm about 190 and my body makes me money (physical labor jobs are my bread and butter).. 
when i have someone thats real small(build wise) work for me, they can't push 3-4" with the same shovel as easy as i can.. so for them maybe a smaller shovel will help them not be as fatigued then as with a larger pusher shovel... but if you have "GUYS" shoveling they should be able to handle the 3-4" falls just fine.. they might have to actually work, but sometimes that happens... when you get to the heavy stuff it's hard to move with anything.. blowers have trouble and so do shovels, sometimes even a truck with a plow can be pushed around by wet and heavy enough snow.. you can't expect to run up and down sidewalks on every storm, there are going to be storms that you have to shovel a few feet and scoop to the side, then keep going.. but a pusher will be more productive by FAR on anything less than 4" or so... so it's all going to depend on what you have for work, the people doing the work, and how hard they are willing to work with the equiptment they know b4 hand that they have to use.. if i had people working for me telling me that shoveling snow was too tough, they'd better have a good reason, even soo i would tell them u do it or i have to... in comparison, it would be like me telling my dad pouring concrete/laying block is too tough.. he would kick my ass, then tell me to work faster, and say i didnt bring you along so i could do your job too...!!! work is work, you gotta have the right tool for the job, or know it's gonna be tough work b4 you start... just MHO..


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

tjlands;1343257 said:


> You have 40-50 people working during a snow storm?
> 
> Didn't think so


Hmm, you know my business so well that you can answer for me.

Excellent, start sending the checks more regularly.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

This is what I use. Wouldn't have anything else. http://snoblade.net/


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Im thinking about picking a couple of these up. Do plowsite members get any discount at online checkout?


----------



## tbock09 (Feb 28, 2011)

cold_and_tired;1343764 said:


> This is what I use. Wouldn't have anything else. http://snoblade.net/


we also have a bunch of the snowblades and love them!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cold_and_tired;1343764 said:


> This is what I use. Wouldn't have anything else. http://snoblade.net/





tbock09;1350614 said:


> we also have a bunch of the snowblades and love them!!


I agree, these are awesome and we have several of them.....but since getting TheSnowPlow shovels, they get used less.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i feel like there is a reason why a shovel, has assumed the name of an object, that affixes to your truck to do work. 
because, THEY DO WORK!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I finally broke down and ordered 2 last night, I did stumble across a pretty good deal on the snowplow shovels from a store if you buy 4 or more at a time, look up ace hardware superstore $44 for the 36inch, and $53 for the 48inch, http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/product-search.html?Itemid=0&keyword=snowplow


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

indplstim;1351180 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered 2 last night, I did stumble across a pretty good deal on the snowplow shovels from a store if you buy 4 or more at a time, look up ace hardware superstore $44 for the 36inch, and $53 for the 48inch, http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/product-search.html?Itemid=0&keyword=snowplow


Thanks for the link! Those are good prices on them!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I just wish I could justify buying 4 of them! 20 dollars off their own website for the 48inch


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

i just ordered a deliminator and a 24" pusher..


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Just ordered some more 30" Snowplows, love these shovels! Hopefully there won't be any more fighting over shovels at 2am...  Also spring for a few of the new dominators and will let you guys know what I think once I get them. If they're made anything like the pushers, they'll be a winner! Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rebert;1352680 said:


> i just ordered a *deliminator* and a 24" pusher..






wizardsr;1361789 said:


> Just ordered some more 30" Snowplows, love these shovels! Hopefully there won't be any more fighting over shovels at 2am...  Also spring for a few of the new dominators and will let you guys know what I think once I get them. If they're made anything like the pushers, they'll be a winner! Thumbs Up


I ordered a few extra TheSnowPlow shovels a couple weeks ago and also got one of the new dominators to check out. I now wish I would've ordered a few more(dominators).....


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

snocrete;1361904 said:


> I ordered a few extra TheSnowPlow shovels a couple weeks ago and also got one of the new dominators to check out. I now wish I would've ordered a few more(dominators).....


I ordered 3 dominators, figured I can order more if we like them. We've got dozens of the blue suncast scoops that work really well, but they're regular old cheap plastic that wears semi quick, and the aluminum handles bend of you try to lift too much with them, digging out fire hydrants, etc. They sent me a 5% discount code for future orders, so if they're everything I hope they'll be, the suncasts will end up in the dumpster.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

wizardsr;1362298 said:


> I ordered 3 dominators, figured I can order more if we like them. *We've got dozens of the blue suncast scoops that work really well, but they're regular old cheap plastic that wears semi quick, and the aluminum handles bend of you try to lift too much with them, digging out fire hydrants, etc. They sent me a 5% discount code for future orders, so if they're everything I hope they'll be, the suncasts will end up in the dumpster.*


That is exactly the same situation I'm in....


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Just ordered a 24" and the dominator!!


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Ordered a 30" about 3 hrs ago and then just came across this thread. Funny how things work sometimes. If they are all that you guys say they are I will be ordering several more. I also got the 5% discount email after purchasing. Does anyone know if they give "fleet discounts"? Like 20 + shovels?!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Check for the link I posted earlier in this thread, and it couldn't hurt to call them and ask


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Mike S;1341166 said:


> I have a snowplow shovel and it is awsome and its my personal shovel. I understand what your saying because my guys loose shovels all the time. I also use the shovel dogg made by Buyers and I love those also they are nice, work good, and are cheap! The best part about them you can buy them by the pallet!!!!! They also come by the case which I think there is 6 in a case. If I had my choice it would be snowplows for every one but not in the budget. This way every one can have a shovel or two or its not a big deal when we have a shift change and the crew that is clocking out forgets to leave shovels for next crew. Check them out!


Do you have a link for the Buyers shovel dogg?


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

indplstim;1363624 said:


> Check for the link I posted earlier in this thread, and it couldn't hurt to call them and ask


Ya im figuring on calling them anyway. Just wondering if anyone has done such a thing thats all. Thanks for the help


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Perfect shovel for large landscape/snow company with tons of shovelers. I will buy these every year now, but I also send out a coal shovel (for ice) and an old fashioned curved metal shovel (but new) in every truck so we r covered no matter what.

Bought bigfoot at my John Deere (LESCO) dealer last year. Below is a quick internet search for your reference.

Bigfoot 1199 Snow Shovel, 17-7/8" x 13" Poly Blade-0	$7.00
Brand	BIG FOOT
Part Number	1199
UPC	072358011991, 079784011991


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I dig holes for a living (archaeologist), I buy $30-40.00 spades, sharp shooter (edging) shovels because they last, make the work twice as easy and I can take them back when I break them. 

So why was I using cheap-o snow shovels? because I did not know about the snowplow till I joined this site, that's why.

I used cheap-o snow shovels for the last couple of years, before that I was using a coal and transfer shovel, having to buy new cheap snow shovels after 2-3 uses I broke down and bought a snowplow shovel.

I love it and it has not even seen snow yet, I got it about march and it has just sat in my basement waiting for winter...

I will however be buying a couple cheap-o ones this year, a couple for the truck if I have someone helping me (they are not using MY shovel  ) and one for the girl-friends 13yr old kid as I am going to teach him how to work this winter :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

*Agreed!*



tjlands;1343204 said:


> When you have several sidewalk crews, sometimes 6-8 a crew, and 10- 12 plow trucks you go for the best quailty
> cheap shovel you can find, we buy 60 at a time. We will never spend more than $8-9 on a shovel
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36084&d=1203976740


We are still able to take more of a screwing from nationals...lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I have the dakotas and the snowplows both are nice but when its wet and heavy not so much. for 4'' or less they work pretty good.


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike S;1341166 said:


> I have a snowplow shovel and it is awsome and its my personal shovel. I understand what your saying because my guys loose shovels all the time. I also use the shovel dogg made by Buyers and I love those also they are nice, work good, and are cheap! The best part about them you can buy them by the pallet!!!!! They also come by the case which I think there is 6 in a case. If I had my choice it would be snowplows for every one but not in the budget. This way every one can have a shovel or two or its not a big deal when we have a shift change and the crew that is clocking out forgets to leave shovels for next crew. Check them out!


I couldnt agree more i bought 2 shovel doggs and they work phenominal


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

cold_and_tired;1343764 said:


> This is what I use. Wouldn't have anything else. http://snoblade.net/


we push the walks into the lot and then use the trucks to plow it away......these work great for that.

I have a small (18" I think) one for the heavy stuff up against the curbs, a 30" for walks and the big boy with wheels for 1" to 2" clean ups on large areas.

No need for me to have anything else.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Just chiming in to be added to the list of happy customers. These shovels are sensational! I can't imagine anyone not being happy with them. The price is expensive compared to other shovels, but truthfully, there is no comparison. And you will quickly see that more expensive doesn't always mean more costly. Based on my personal experience with them and from feed back from my sidewalk crew members they are a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10, and a must have!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

cold_and_tired;1343764 said:


> This is what I use. Wouldn't have anything else. http://snoblade.net/


Why use the one you posted vs a small snow blower like a toro? I have a small toro that I use for what your doing and the speed of it is much faster vs a shovel.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Joe D;1367459 said:


> Why use the one you posted vs a small snow blower like a toro? I have a small toro that I use for what your doing and the speed of it is much faster vs a shovel.


I have the Toros as well. Sometimes it's nice not having that little two stroke engine blaring in your face all night. Also, our snow melts off relatively quickly after a storm. We don't really have to deal with throwing snow too often. We can usually just slide it off onto the grass.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

We love our "Snowplow" Shovels. they are smooth and really are well built, price may seem kinda high, but its worth it.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I was'nt a beleiver tell i tryed one. Well worth the money. I own 5 now. no regrets


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

*thesnowplow discount*

Just tried entering plowsite in the coupon section of check out, 10% off.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

edgeair;1432351 said:


> Just tried entering plowsite in the coupon section of check out, 10% off.


wish I would have none that


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

i own 2, best shovels for cleaning. scooping well not so good. keep a scooper with ya.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Boomer123;1432941 said:


> wish I would have none that


Yeah, I was looking on this thread for someone to provide a discount, but I thought I'd just try "plowsite", and sure enough it worked.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

gbtl;1432950 said:


> i own 2, best shovels for cleaning. scooping well not so good. keep a scooper with ya.


I'm sure you're aware, the same company has a scooper called the dominator. Same handle as the snowplows but with a lightweight poly scoop that works rather well, and scrapes almost too good. Thumbs Up



edgeair;1432971 said:


> Yeah, I was looking on this thread for someone to provide a discount, but I thought I'd just try "plowsite", and sure enough it worked.


Kudos, I'll be using that as I need to order some more dominators. I bought 3 to try out, gave 2 to the guys to try out and put 1 in the back of my truck. For some reason the one in my truck keeps disappearing and I need to keep stealing it back from the shovelers. Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

See one in action, go to http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100683&page=18
and scroll down to number 358


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

The snowplow shovels are great. I have had 12 for 2 seasons now and they are all in great shape. I will replace all the cheapo lift and throw with dominators as they break, which they will


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've even had those little plastic ones last a season or two!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Starting to second guess the snowplow's dominator shovels. I have 6 of them now, 2 of which are already cracked. Seems the plastic is too brittle. Still love the pushers, but I won't be buying any more dominators until they make some changes so they don't crack.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

wizardsr;1445177 said:


> Starting to second guess the snowplow's dominator shovels. I have 6 of them now, 2 of which are already cracked. Seems the plastic is too brittle. Still love the pushers, but I won't be buying any more dominators until they make some changes so they don't crack.


This has been a concern of mine since purchasing a few......we really havent put many hours on ours this yr.....thanks for your input.


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

wizardsr;1445177 said:


> Starting to second guess the snowplow's dominator shovels. I have 6 of them now, 2 of which are already cracked. Seems the plastic is too brittle. Still love the pushers, but I won't be buying any more dominators until they make some changes so they don't crack.


I love The Snowplow 'plow' style shovels. I'm going to order a whole bunch more for next season. However, I gave a 'Dominator' to a staff member and it came back shattered 

Maybe it was just a bad fluke, who knows.

Again, I've bought 5 different sizes of the 'plow' shovels and love them all - each has a purpose.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried emailing the company? I'm sure they would be interested in the feedback.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

lilweeds;1450756 said:


> Has anyone tried emailing the company? I'm sure they would be interested in the feedback.


I plan on it, just haven't had a chance to grab the pics of the broken ones off my phone...


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

If I bought $50 shovels they would sprout legs and run off so fast I wouldnt even remember buying them !!

The snow we have been getting along the coast for the past 4 or 5 years has been big and sometimes heavy. My guys eventually all started using the grey plastic coal shovels from home depot. regular snow shovels just twist and break. Those push shovels might have worked 2 storms out of the last 15 for us. 

I wouldnt mind trying one of the dominators for 26 bucks. Still nothing beats my John deere blowers.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

FedEx just dropped off my first snowplow shovel today. This morning I shoveled slush with my old worn out shovel. I hope for 1 little storm to try it out.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

This year I bought 6 Buyers Shoveldogg shovels. Several broke within the first month. You need to ditch the quick connect system on these, drill two holes and put long machine screws with washers and nuts through it. Then put a larger screw in handle.

Two were permanently busted. cracked head.

We went to toro ccr 2000, 3000, 3650 single stage machines as it got hard to throw snow over the huge piles and drifts. 

Also found the bigfoot snow pusher shovel. Its a awesome shovel. The guys love them. It was mentioned in this thread before. I just picked up 6 on clearance for next year but wider model.

Also use suncast flat shovels. Need all these pieces of equipment to run efficient and keep the labor happy.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought a few 'Snow Plow' push shovels and some 'Dominator's' and all my guys absolutely love them. They are all holding up great and we are on our 13th storm this winter. 

We are at a college and have to deal with students packing down the snow on the walks and these shovels really do a great job scraping the hard snow from the foot traffic. They are as advertised.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

road2damascus;1775848 said:


> Also found the bigfoot snow pusher shovel. Its a awesome shovel. The guys love them. It was mentioned in this thread before. I just picked up 6 on clearance for next year but wider model.


Best shovel ever. Some come with hollow sheet metal tube handles, I'm not too confident in those but they're easily replaced with salvaged wooden handles if they fail.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My snowplow shovel broke this year. The handle cracked at the screws. Luckily I took it apart, turned the handle 180 degrees and re-screwed it. So far, so good. I love this shovel though.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Among our $500+ order, we bought 2 of the wheeled "the snow plow" pushers and on the first event, one of the wheels snapped off. I've emailed the manufacturer twice through the site asking simply for a warranty bracket that the wheels bolt onto and have never gotten a response back. Nice product but crappy customer service.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

well wanted to update

I had bought half a dozen snow plow shovels and my guys have broke 2 of them, the rest of them the screws and bolts are rusted right out on them waiting for the handles to fall off.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

theholycow;1775932 said:


> Best shovel ever. Some come with hollow sheet metal tube handles, I'm not too confident in those but they're easily replaced with salvaged wooden handles if they fail.


I got the wooden handles. Only one has broken. It flew out of the bed on the expressway. I like these shovels so much that I got off at the next exit and came back around only to find it shattered to pieces!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Despite recently breaking it, it's hands down the best shovel I've ever owned. I do a ton of shoveling per storm and have beat the heck out of this shovel. For it to last me as long as it has is almost a miracle. I'll be buying another one soon.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

We broke 3 of them just this last sleet/snow storm. The black plastic that makes the connection from blade to handle doesn't seem to like the bitter cold...still there is nothing better and you can buy replacement parts
Steve


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought 15 of the Snow plow shovels, pushers & scoop... No problems.. Every one loves them

Bought 20 of the yellow shovels from lowes beginning of the season, i think they are 5 left


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cj7plowing;1776302 said:


> well wanted to update
> 
> I had bought half a dozen snow plow shovels and my guys have broke 2 of them, the rest of them the screws and bolts are rusted right out on them waiting for the handles to fall off.


We always put an extra screw at the handle & where the handle meets the bracket that connects to the blade.



xtreem3d;1777678 said:


> We broke 3 of them just this last sleet/snow storm. The black plastic that makes the connection from blade to handle doesn't seem to like the bitter cold...still there is nothing better and you can buy replacement parts
> Steve


Out of the many we own, this has happened once. But I agree, nothing better.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Maclawnco;1776267 said:


> Among our $500+ order, we bought 2 of the wheeled "the snow plow" pushers and on the first event,* one of the wheels snapped off.* I've emailed the manufacturer twice through the site asking simply for a warranty bracket that the wheels bolt onto and have never gotten a response back. Nice product but crappy customer service.


Several yrs ago we ran several Dakota Snowblades(same thing)...we still have a few, but the guys prefer TheSnowPlow anymore. Anyway, I've posted a part # or link here on PS about an upgraded wheel you can get at Tractor Supply stores(Ill try and find the post). But its a steel wheel with a bearing. Don't waste your time putting the factory wheels back on.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

The pusher style shovels are well worth the extra money, I wasn't sure when I bought my first one but now I have 15 of them and never have any problems. With the regular shovels though, I just buy them at home depot/lowes, but next year I might look into the "dominator" since I started the season with 40 home depot shovels and now have maybe 20 left. Might be worth the price tag


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

We had one and I thought it was stupid then it got stuck in my truck somehow and I used it, gave it back and went and bought one for myself lol. Definitely buying 3 or 4 more next year for the shoveling crew. Absolutely worth the money.


----------

